# Childcare



## bakesandcakes (May 24, 2018)

Hi,

I know this is not to do with food, but I'm a single parent and a qualified pastry chef, newly out of culinary school and looking for a job in baking. I live alone with my 5 year old daughter and do not have a good support system in the city that I live. I'm wondering what any other single parents do in regards to childcare when jobs that I apply for usually have a 3am - 6am start.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Where do you live?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Welcome to CT!

I am not going to sugar coat this. There are not very many choices here if you do not have someone you can trust to help with childcare. 

So, the obvious choices are: a) you can find a baking job that does not have a 3am start time; or b) you can work forget about baking professionally until the child is old enough to take care of themselves or you find someone to help out. 

One of the sad realities of our profession is that is not kid and family friendly. 

I hope you're able to sort this out. 

Good luck.


----------

